# Processing time after second VAC



## Skoropada (Apr 20, 2012)

I applied for the 175 visa in June/11 and in 02-apr-12 received the invoice and the instructions to pay for the second VAC.

I paid that fee using _postbillpay dot com_ and sent the receipts to DIAC through our agent in Australia.

I understand that if the second VAC was requested everything is ok and there are only administrative issued to be solved and the next thing I should get is the visa grant.

My agent thinks that this delay in the grant is strange so he asked our CO about this last week. So far, no news...

I'd like to know what's your experience with this matter. Should I be worried or celebrating?

Thanks in advance, and best regards.

Gabriel


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

Skoropada said:


> I applied for the 175 visa in June/11 and in 02-apr-12 received the invoice and the instructions to pay for the second VAC.


Dear Gabriel,

Me too waiting as I have made the second payment on 26th March. Did you receive the receipt / confirmation email for the payment made. My agent had mailed last week but no updates yet. Waiting with fingers crossed and we will hope for the best.


----------



## Skoropada (Apr 20, 2012)

bharanis said:


> Dear Gabriel,
> 
> Me too waiting as I have made the second payment on 26th March. Did you receive the receipt / confirmation email for the payment made. My agent had mailed last week but no updates yet. Waiting with fingers crossed and we will hope for the best.


I hope this issue sorts out really quickly for both of us...


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

Skoropada said:


> I hope this issue sorts out really quickly for both of us...


Yes... true.. Good luck!!!


----------



## Skoropada (Apr 20, 2012)

It's already a month since I paid the second VAC and no news of the visa.

Any tips on how to proceed?


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

Skoropada said:


> It's already a month since I paid the second VAC and no news of the visa.
> 
> Any tips on how to proceed?


Hi,

We can do nothing but just wait with "patience" for the CO to communicate to us. My agent had emailed to CO last week too, but yet to get a reply.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*CO in Sep*



bharanis said:


> Hi,
> 
> We can do nothing but just wait with "patience" for the CO to communicate to us. My agent had emailed to CO last week too, but yet to get a reply.
> 
> Good Luck!!!!


It seems you got CO long back, September 2011?


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

hahamed said:


> It seems you got CO long back, September 2011?


Yes. The delay caused because of PCC, as I have to get it from few countries.


----------



## Skoropada (Apr 20, 2012)

I finally got some news from my CO.

It happens that the 2nd VAC payment has not yet been validated because of an administrative problem.
I paid the 2nd VAC with two credit cards via postbillpay.com.au and it seems that because of that, the system can't link both payments to my file.

According to the CO it should be solved early next week tops.


----------



## rapatel86 (Dec 24, 2014)

*second vac fees not debit*

Hello all...i applied for sub class 190 visa....i got letter to pay second installment on 11 Dec 2014....i filled up credit card detail and gave it to lawyer....and lawyer mailed to respective dept.....its been more then 12 days but money still not debit from credit card....can some 1 help with that.


----------

